# Pipes Vs. Cigars?



## Mr. Pink

I got into stogies back in the boom. I put 'em down for a long time and got rebitten by the bug a few years ago. Since then, I've amassed a decent selection in several humidors. I still enjoy them. Recenty I started smoking a pipe. Wanted one nice one - now have three - and realize I'm on a new slope altogether. Question: in your opinion, where does the pipe win or lose when stacked against cigars?


----------



## croatan

I love pipes but, to me, they lose in convenience. A cigar you can take anywhere. A pipe is, to me, more limiting. They're bulky, require more accessories, and tend to make one look even more pompous in public (not that I mind that--I've always enjoyed my pomposity).


----------



## IHT

i don't miss cigars at all... okay, maybe on a scale of 1 - 100, i'd give my missing cigars around a 5, and most of that is due to going to herfs and hanging out.

to me, pipes win out because you can buy $200 worth of pipes, and another $100 worth of tobacco and it'll last you much longer than 1 box of double coronas.

and you can keep re-using the pipes over and over again.


----------



## icehog3

croatan said:


> --I've always enjoyed my pomposity).


"pomposity"...I like that James!!

I love cigars, and have yet to buy myself a pipe. I love hitting the night spots and lighting up, or herfing with some BOTLs. I can't imagine smoking a pipe in the places I hang. But I definitely have no right to judge between the two for flavor or enjoyment, since I don't have the experience to be fair.


----------



## sspolv

Even though I'm incredibly new to the pipe world, there are a few reasons I like pipes. One is the convenience. I can light a pipe, have a few puffs while reading, and if it goes out, so be it, I relight. With a cigar, I have to constantly watch it, or then I have to relight, and it loses something. This also ties into the pipe's factor of it doesn't require lots of time. Even a small rg cigar requires, say, 20-30 minutes, while a pipe can go out and be relit at any time I wish. That, and its a great deal cheaper than cigars. You buy a decent/good pipe, and decent tobacco, it'll last a long time, especially if the pipe smoking is relatively casual.


----------



## Scott M

Gotta go with pipes.

- Time: Most nights, I've got maybe 1 hour between the time I get home and the time I go to bed, minus chow and shower and spending time with... what was her name... oh yeah...my wife. I can have 1/2 or 1/3 of a bowl in one of my small pipes with all its de-stressing, unwinding benefits. If I need to pitch the tobacco early, I'm out (lets see; 50gr / tin = ~$10 = $0.20 / gr. 1 bowl = ~4gr X 0.33 = 1.32gr X $0.20 = $0.26) <26 cents. Tops. In a time frame I can handle. There are a few cigars I can smoke during the same 45 minutes, I guess, but I can get 45 minutes from EVERY TYPE OF PIPE TOBACCO KNOWN TO MAN.

- Cost: Like Greg said, after the initial investment, pipes are cost effective, but let me expand on that a little. I can obtain an effective, quality pipe for ~$40, (as an estate pipe or one of several brands as new pipes). I can also purchase 8oz of bulk tobacco for ~$30. 8 oz = ~228gr. 1 large size bowl = 5.5gr = ~41.5 bowls / 8oz = $0.72 / bowl. 72 cents per >1 hour of smoking bliss. I need to pitch it... big deal. Cigars, if I'm smoking a Padron 2K, that's what $4.50? An FDO's a little less. Go with a nicer stick, you're talking nine or ten bucks for the same hour. Once it's gone, it's gone. Long story short, I can have ~ >40 smokes of high quality pipe tobacco for around 70 bucks. After that, each ~40 smokes will come in at the same $30. $30 is going to purchase 6 $5.00 dollar cigars. 40 v. 6.

Do the math.

- Consistancy: Both cigar and pipe tobacco manufacuturers go to great lengths to maintain consistancy in their blends, but pipe tobacco seems to suffer less when the tobacco has an "off" year. In fact, you'll probably never hear "Yeah... that '02 Marlin Flake was REALLY on, but I'd stay away from the '98 stuff", or "Hurricane Biff really played havoc with the fields so this crop is gonna bite". Now granted, sometimes a little difference is a welcome change, but plodding old guys like me really appriciate their routine... same thing, day in, day out.

Until we die.

And a "sick period"?!?!? A loosely defined period of time when we can't enjoy our investment until the stuff changes, often dramatically? No such thing with pipe tobacco.

- Custom Blenders: With pipe tobacco, there are a number of small, one or two man operations that create some exceptionally great blends in large, consistant quantities at _market prices_. Anyone like that in the cigar industry?

- Storage: This can come out about even, but only with some effort; Good size coolerdor + beads will cost $40, give or take. Plus maintenance... plus DW... plus the room it takes up. Pipe tobacco gets mason jars for the bulk, (if I'm feeling plucky), but the little 2oz stuff gets ziplock baggies or the tin it comes in, (if it's unopened), on top of an unused dresser. Guess I could go all out and have some environmentally controlled enclosure for them, but pipe tobacco doesn't require the humidity range for long term storage that cigars require. In fact, I tend to like pipe tobacco when it's almost completely dry, so this time of year doesn't get me all hectic with hourly humidity checks. Storage without much emotional investment.

There's always going to be moments when only a good cigar will suffice. But for now, the day in, day out smoking... well... we have a new starting line-up.

Any questions?


----------



## Jeff

The are many advantages of pipes. You are not constrained to time as much. Its not a problem to put down a pipe for a a while and then pick it up again. Like others said, the hobby is less expensive. Also, there are more options for finding custom blends. Its very difficult to find a torcedor to blend a cigar for youself.

As for cigars... Well, there is nothing like a good cigar is there? Just something about it that can bring so much pleasure.

At this point in time, I favor cigars over pipes at 60% to 40%.


----------



## cameroncouch02

icehog3 said:


> "pomposity"...I like that James!!


That's the 5-star education that James is getting over at SMU.


----------



## cigar no baka

It's like comparing an excellent scotch to an excellent bourbon, it depends on your personality. Or, more simply put, a cigar is a wild fling, a pipe is a love affair.


----------



## TypeO-

cigar no baka said:


> It's like comparing an excellent scotch to an excellent bourbon, it depends on your personality. Or, more simply put, a cigar is a wild fling, a pipe is a love affair.


Nice. I guess I'm a slut, because I smoke cigars regularly. My buddy got me into pipes a while back. I have two pipes and several blends of tobacco. I don't hit the pipe very often. I do enjoy smoking the pipe when I do decide to smoke it. My B&M has house-branded blends that are awesome, one called Ole Carolina is especially nice.

Smoking a pipe is much cheaper, but I think I like the smell and flavor of natural tobacco a bit better. I don't really care for fruity pipe blends. I don't care if one is more convenient than the other. I just smoke whatever I'm in the mood for.


----------



## mr.c

I like them both, pipe during the week, cigars with friends on the weekend. Best of both worlds. Now, I dont need to keep a large inventory of cigars a few lasts me a long time.


----------



## dfrancis

Mr. Pink said:


> Question: in your opinion, where does the pipe win or lose when stacked against cigars?


My story is a lot like your own, only longer since I started smoking both back in 68. In my opinion this is one of those religious subjects that are either apples and oranges, or ecumenical.

I was a convinced pipe smoker, but, like you, I got back into cigars on the cusp of the boom. To be honest this was about 91 for me. I got a Thompson flyer in the mail at the BOQ in Coronado and decided to order a box of Montesino by Fuente. Lovely cigar. And, like yourself I got a humidor, a crummy one and eventually graduate to a good selection of fine cigars a furniture grade humidor. So, I put the pipe down for a while and went in search of the perfect stogie; ending up married to Diamond Crown.

I travel in Europe all the time, but I like Diamond Crown better than any Cuban with the exception of R e J Churchill. Problem with those is that only about half of every box draws well, the other half draws like a ball bat. Anyways, I didn't burn out on cigars, I just missed the pipe.

So, short story long, my opinion is that they're two different things. With the exception of a good Lars, flavored cigars (including Gurkha) aren't the same thing as the wide universe of amazing and unique flavors available in pipe tobacco. The point being that aromatic pipe tobacco can be wonderful, while flavored cigars are unsatisfactory.

A cigar is more portable, it's self-contained, and there's not a lot of maintenance involved with smoking a fine cigar.

In conclusion, cigars, while being every bit as complex and satisfying as good pipe tobacco are a completely different kind of smoking pleasure and experience. Personally, after having gone through this back-and-forth a few times my conclusion is that both have their place. Consequently, I'm not about to give my humidor away anytime soon. That said, over the course of my life I've come to believe that I'm more a pipe smoker than a cigar smoker.


----------



## Darb85

I really dont enjoy the pipe all that much. I much rather have a good cigar but i guess thats just me.


----------



## fitzsmoke

I'm a "born-again piper" who enjoys a good cigar. I find them to be two distinctly different forms of tobacco enjoyment. One thing I do see that separates the two is I tend to get somewhat hammered by a good cigar especially a large one. There have been times I had to put the cigar down to let it go out and it just keeps burning. I have sampled at least 200 different blends of pipe tobacco. Most of these are of the best quality. I have yet to find one single blend that tastes like a good cigar.:u


----------



## dayplanner

Smoked a pipe years ago, which was fine if I was at home.

I smoke cigars now for the same reason some don't smoke them - the time.

The time it takes to smoke a good cigar forces me to slow down and just enjoy the moment, or to think, or to just be.


----------



## dayplanner

Scott M said:


> Gotta go with pipes.
> 
> - Time: Most nights, I've got maybe 1 hour between the time I get home and the time I go to bed, minus chow and shower and spending time with... what was her name... oh yeah...my wife. I can have 1/2 or 1/3 of a bowl in one of my small pipes with all its de-stressing, unwinding benefits. If I need to pitch the tobacco early, I'm out (lets see; 50gr / tin = ~$10 = $0.20 / gr. 1 bowl = ~4gr X 0.33 = 1.32gr X $0.20 = $0.26) <26 cents. Tops. In a time frame I can handle. There are a few cigars I can smoke during the same 45 minutes, I guess, but I can get 45 minutes from EVERY TYPE OF PIPE TOBACCO KNOWN TO MAN.
> 
> - Cost: Like Greg said, after the initial investment, pipes are cost effective, but let me expand on that a little. I can obtain an effective, quality pipe for ~$40, (as an estate pipe or one of several brands as new pipes). I can also purchase 8oz of bulk tobacco for ~$30. 8 oz = ~228gr. 1 large size bowl = 5.5gr = ~41.5 bowls / 8oz = $0.72 / bowl. 72 cents per >1 hour of smoking bliss. I need to pitch it... big deal. Cigars, if I'm smoking a Padron 2K, that's what $4.50? An FDO's a little less. Go with a nicer stick, you're talking nine or ten bucks for the same hour. Once it's gone, it's gone. Long story short, I can have ~ >40 smokes of high quality pipe tobacco for around 70 bucks. After that, each ~40 smokes will come in at the same $30. $30 is going to purchase 6 $5.00 dollar cigars. 40 v. 6.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> - Consistancy: Both cigar and pipe tobacco manufacuturers go to great lengths to maintain consistancy in their blends, but pipe tobacco seems to suffer less when the tobacco has an "off" year. In fact, you'll probably never hear "Yeah... that '02 Marlin Flake was REALLY on, but I'd stay away from the '98 stuff", or "Hurricane Biff really played havoc with the fields so this crop is gonna bite". Now granted, sometimes a little difference is a welcome change, but plodding old guys like me really appriciate their routine... same thing, day in, day out.
> 
> Until we die.
> 
> And a "sick period"?!?!? A loosely defined period of time when we can't enjoy our investment until the stuff changes, often dramatically? No such thing with pipe tobacco.
> 
> - Custom Blenders: With pipe tobacco, there are a number of small, one or two man operations that create some exceptionally great blends in large, consistant quantities at _market prices_. Anyone like that in the cigar industry?
> 
> - Storage: This can come out about even, but only with some effort; Good size coolerdor + beads will cost $40, give or take. Plus maintenance... plus DW... plus the room it takes up. Pipe tobacco gets mason jars for the bulk, (if I'm feeling plucky), but the little 2oz stuff gets ziplock baggies or the tin it comes in, (if it's unopened), on top of an unused dresser. Guess I could go all out and have some environmentally controlled enclosure for them, but pipe tobacco doesn't require the humidity range for long term storage that cigars require. In fact, I tend to like pipe tobacco when it's almost completely dry, so this time of year doesn't get me all hectic with hourly humidity checks. Storage without much emotional investment.
> 
> There's always going to be moments when only a good cigar will suffice. But for now, the day in, day out smoking... well... we have a new starting line-up.
> 
> Any questions?


As usual... PERFECT :tpd:

The only other thing I would add... and this comes from a pod noob...

With a $10.00 (or you fill in the $$) cigar if something comes up and you set it down for ten minutes... that can ruin $10.00

I am amazed (and dang happy) that an hour or more later i can come back to it.... fire er back up and it is as good as the first puff.

But to address what I think the question may have asked.... one VS the other....

I don't think it can be a contest... no way I would want to give up either one...

when out walking (I usually only walk with a Rifle in my hands) adding a cigar is as necessary as shoes... fishing... maybe either, social function... I would lean toward a cigar since it requires no tamping and very little to no relighting *OR* maybe a pipe because more people like the smell of pipe tobacco... etc. etc.

So many reasons for both... I thank the Lord I get to enjoy both


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> "pomposity"...I like that James!!
> 
> I love cigars, and have yet to buy myself a pipe. I love hitting the night spots and lighting up, or herfing with some BOTLs. I can't imagine smoking a pipe in the places I hang. But I definitely have no right to judge between the two for flavor or enjoyment, since I don't have the experience to be fair.


I thought they smoked lots of pipes where you hang out!?!?:r JK!

Seriously though; I still really enjoy my cigars. Pipe smoking just started for me and I already have a better idea of what it will help me with ..... aging my cigars and buget!

Greg is right about the $$. I can splurge on tobacco and feel as if I bought the store, but spend $60-75! If I but 1 box of KDTs, I feel as if I am a cheap poor bastage(which of course is true, but...). And the more I smoke my tobacco, the less I smoke my aging stash!

Tom has a certain point about smoking in certain places around certain crowds, but if Tom had taken up pipes long ago, I doubt seriously he would care what other people thought about how it looked!! I think there are occasions that cal for cigars, and now occasions that are as enjoyable or more when I smoke a pipe!


----------



## Nooner

hollywood said:


> Greg is right about the $$. I can splurge on tobacco and feel as if I bought the store, but spend $60-75! If I but 1 box of KDTs, I feel as if I am a cheap poor bastage(which of course is true, but...). And the more I smoke my tobacco, the less I smoke my aging stash!


Very true!!! I feel like I can get a grocery cart full of tobacco for the same price I'd get a bag of cigars!

I still won't ever give up my cigars, I just have a much better chance of aging my premium stuff.


----------



## nickhager_99

TypeO- said:


> Nice. I guess I'm a slut, because I smoke cigars regularly. My buddy got me into pipes a while back. I have two pipes and several blends of tobacco. I don't hit the pipe very often. I do enjoy smoking the pipe when I do decide to smoke it. My B&M has house-branded blends that are awesome, one called Ole Carolina is especially nice.
> 
> Smoking a pipe is much cheaper, but I think I like the smell and flavor of natural tobacco a bit better. I don't really care for fruity pipe blends. I don't care if one is more convenient than the other. I just smoke whatever I'm in the mood for.


:tpd: I prefer and smoke a lot more cigars than a pipe but will smoke a pipe every once in awhile. I like the taste of a cigar better and it is much easier.


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> The time it takes to smoke a good cigar forces me to slow down and just enjoy the moment, or to think, or to just be.


yes, i agree, but some ppl just don't have the time anymore....
i wish i did, because i could stand to sit back and relax a little bit.


----------



## rutkus

this thread almost makes me wanna buy a pipe.


----------



## Guest

rutkus said:


> this thread almost makes me wanna buy a pipe.


You know there is not much of a slope here it's much more a shear drop off though a select few have managed to grab roots and scramble out.


----------



## Charles

Pipe wins in many situations imho. When you only have a few minutes to smoke (you can re-light the same bowl multiple times. Try doing that with a cigar); Cost of tobac; You can leave your pipe in the house without your esposa getting pissed at the smell; Pipe breath isn't nearly as bad as cigar breath.

Cigars win when you can sit outside - with your good friends Jim and Jack for at least a full un-interupted hour of pure smoking pleasure. On those rare occasions, I go for the the stogie every time.:2


----------



## sgresso

I enjoy both equally.
It also depends on my mood, time I have to smoke, where I am at and what I am drinking.

Plus the looks I get as a younger guys is funny.
I also have been pulled over for lighting up my pipe in my car.
That was funny.
I should post the whole story sometime.


----------



## D. Generate

Well I've never smoked a pipe, nor know anyone that does. I think my grandfather smoked one when he was younger and that's the closest I've come to it. 

I don't understand the whole process and they seem like a lot of work. Seasoning, tamping, rotating etc. I always thought they were too expensive of an investment as well. Clearly they're cheaper in the long run, but that presupposes that you take to them for a long run.

I hope someday when I'm old I do smoke them. Just so I can take a puff, pause dramatically and then say something profound. I also hope that when I'm old I'll have something more profound to say than, "Back in my day soup only cost 89 cents a can!"


----------



## Neuromancer

Well, I used to smoke pipes about 15 or so years ago, but sold them all and started smoking cigars on and off...then let the cigars go too for several years until my cigar interest was reawakened a few years ago and was smoking them exclusively until I began to read the pipe forum...great, just what I needed, another slope...and get kicked down it I did...so now I have 8 or 9 pipes too, all purchased in the last few months...cigars are my favorite, and I wouldn't give them up again, but I like to switch off to a pipe a few times a week...so for me, the cigars win...especially for convenience...too much stuff to carry/fuss with to take the pipe anywhere...for the cigars I just drop a cutter and lighter in my pocket and pick out a few sticks to put in my Havana Humidor and I'm all set to go...


----------



## tazziedevil

I'll add my two cents worth...

I'm a cigar smoker who dabbles a bit with a pipe. I like my cigars when I have at least a full hour, uninterupted to sit back and enjoy it. That isn't as easy as it sounds. My pipe I can light up and puff on for ten minutes and put it away when I'm done. I like my pipe in the winter...something about the way it keeps my hands warm in the wind. 

I also like the ability to blend your own tobacco for your pipe-a pinch of this one, a pinch of that one. You can't do that with your stogie.....

Pipes are also a good way to bond with the local "Older fellows"-Cigars here are scarce, but quite a few of the Older set I see with pipes-It''s nice to talk pipes and tobacco with someone who knows.

Just a few thoughts I had.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

I dont reall seem to be able to get into my pipe at all, I purchased an estate pipe and a cob, Ive tried a few different types of tobbaco, and it just does not seem to do anything like a good cigar does. Ive pretty much given up on the pipe. To be fair, ive not tried anything other than the Atladis sampler that came in the mail. Ive heard that they dont have the best 'baccy, so maybe thats it.

I just dont think that i'll find a pipe tobbacco that will give me the same pleasure as a Padron or a Brazilia.


*EDIT* After reading through this thread, i decided to try again.
Had some "LJ Heart Virginia" I got from Frenchys pipes with my pipe.....

I burnt the hell out of my tounge trying to get it lit right, could not get more than the center lit, and got almost no flavor from it...Maybe this just aint for me??


----------



## IHT

D. Generate said:


> Well I've never smoked a pipe, nor know anyone that does. I think my grandfather smoked one when he was younger and that's the closest I've come to it.
> 
> I don't understand the whole process and they seem like a lot of work. Seasoning, tamping, rotating etc. I always thought they were too expensive of an investment as well. Clearly they're cheaper in the long run, but that presupposes that you take to them for a long run.
> 
> I hope someday when I'm old I do smoke them. Just so I can take a puff, pause dramatically and then say something profound. I also hope that when I'm old I'll have something more profound to say than, "Back in my day soup only cost 89 cents a can!"


dale, you are the reason i love to leave creative RG comments... like:
"was lemmy a jackass too?"
which rhymes with (sort of)
"what would lemmy do?"


----------



## IHT

Shaggy17sc said:


> *EDIT* After reading through this thread, i decided to try again.
> Had some "LJ Heart Virginia" I got from Frenchys pipes with my pipe.....
> 
> I burnt the hell out of my tounge trying to get it lit right, could not get more than the center lit, and got almost no flavor from it...Maybe this just aint for me??


well, most virginias are mild, and if you huff and puff on 'em, they are prone to tongue bite.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I am really enjoying Pipes a lot more this time around. Up until several years ago I was smoking mostly aromatics that were bought in chain stores. I did not know how to properly pack a pipe. 

Now I have been going for mostly English blends. It is a different experience all together. I have been smoking small bowl in the morning on my way to work and bowl in the evening. THough I had two last night!!!

I still have been having my lunchtime Robusto, but I am not smoking as many cigars as I was.


----------



## rutkus

you guys pushed me over the edge, i went out today and bought my first pipe and 3 ozs of tobacco to try... can't wait.


----------



## mr.c

rutkus said:


> you guys pushed me over the edge, i went out today and bought my first pipe and 3 ozs of tobacco to try... can't wait.


wadya get?


----------



## rutkus

mr.c said:


> wadya get?


I got a briar wood pipe with a lexan stem, and 3 oz's of some house blended stuff, one called "gentleman jack", another "aged maduro" and a third called "georges own blend" just to try, i was at the mercy of the vendor. this place has an excellent supply of pipe products so i told him my situation and how i've totally new to pipes, i tried a bowl of each today, they were all great, nice and smooth. i'm pretty pleased. very pleasurable and compared to cigars, extremely inexpensive.


----------



## sfumato1002

I smoked cigarettes for 10 years, quit for 4 years but missed smoking. So I wanted to venture in smoking without smoking nasty cigarettes. So... 3 months ago started smoking cigars and they were awsome, I did not inhale, just flavor the taste. Part of why I don't like cigarettes is because you inhale. Anyway, Cigars were great but then I wanted to try the pipe. At first the pipe was a little disappointing as I got tongue bite and that sucked. But I presisted in the pipe because I purchased an $80 pipe and really wanted to feel the enjoyment of smoking a pipe, little did I know I had to "brake-in" the pipe, to make it more difficult, I also purchased some virginia flake tobacco! which is difficult to smoke for a newbie. Anyway, with each pipe smoked I enjoyed it more and more until I felt head over heels for the pipe. Now, I don't miss cigars at all, although I might have one here and there, but Im a regular pipe smoker, it's one of the best things I've probably started in my life. I knew Einstein couldn't be wrong, the pipe is really amazing. I already have 2 pipes and I want to have at least 4 so I can rotate them. Anyway, with all respect to cigars which I still like, But I choose a pipe all the way! I think is the ultimate in smoking.


----------



## Millow

I like them both. They both have their selling points. But i've been smoking my pipes far more then my cigars lately.


----------



## EvanS

Shaggy17sc said:


> I dont reall seem to be able to get into my pipe at all, I purchased an estate pipe and a cob, Ive tried a few different types of tobbaco, and it just does not seem to do anything like a good cigar does. Ive pretty much given up on the pipe. To be fair, ive not tried anything other than the Atladis sampler that came in the mail. Ive heard that they dont have the best 'baccy, so maybe thats it.
> 
> I just dont think that i'll find a pipe tobbacco that will give me the same pleasure as a Padron or a Brazilia.
> 
> *EDIT* After reading through this thread, i decided to try again.
> Had some "LJ Heart Virginia" I got from Frenchys pipes with my pipe.....
> 
> I burnt the hell out of my tounge trying to get it lit right, could not get more than the center lit, and got almost no flavor from it...Maybe this just aint for me??


I was in the same boat. Cigarettes for 20 years and over that time probably had 200 cigars, but never got into the whole "thing". About 1 year ago I kicked the cigs for good and went totally cigars. Truly enjoyable and not SO expensive. I rarely pay more than $3/stick online (and I get some pretty good ones for that price) with quite a few smaller sub-$1 for those tweener times. So I am no cigar afficianado but I can stick with Gurkha, Torano, 5 Vegas, JDN, Fonseca, RP, IT forever at this price.
About 2 months ago I started to try the pipe. Started with a cob and fresh briar and some B&M blend that I KNEW sucked. That was probably a mistake cuz i couldn't tell if the lack of flavor was because of new pipes or the weak blends.. But after having gotten thru all the break in and technique I am now much more comfortable with the pipe, which makes a HUGE difference. I also got some halfway decent tobacco...but i am still waiting for my big name samplers to show up.
But even now, I don't feel as "grabbed" by the pipe as I am with cigars. But it's growing on me. Still, it's hard to imagine a pipe moving into the lead, ever. But we'll see.


----------



## drrgill

rutkus said:


> this thread almost makes me wanna buy a pipe.


*Its like Crack Cocaine you can get started for $10.....$5 Cobb and some fine tobaccy....Lanes 1-Q is where most B&M will start you. Come on over and start the fun....as amatter of fact PM me your address and I will send you a brand new cobb and some sample tobaccos...many others here will do the same!!

Drrgill*


----------



## Twill413

drrgill said:


> *Its like Crack Cocaine you can get started for $10.....$5 Cobb and some fine tobaccy....Lanes 1-Q is where most B&M will start you. Come on over and start the fun....as amatter of fact PM me your address and I will send you a brand new cobb and some sample tobaccos...many others here will do the same!!
> 
> Drrgill*


:tpd: It's like another borg, only with less caffeine (sometimes). Always need fresh blood...


----------



## hunter1127

Agree w/ Zack; smoke both cigars and pipes but more pipe lately. Love them both.


----------



## piperman

Well I like them both about 50/50 A cigar is good with friends and just to set back and relax and reflect on the day or forget the day which ever is better. Pipes are great when you really don't have time for the cigar but still want to relax and get away. I smoke both regularly.


----------



## H.M. Murdock

In my mind, cigars and pipes, while in the same general "world," are each suited to different situations, habits and lifestyles. To say that a pipe is a bourbon while a cigar is a scotch is really a mislabeling. Both are smoke delivery systems (both are "alcohol," if you will), but they are wildly different while sharing base similarities.
To me, a cigar is more of a sipping whiskey. More likely a good brandy, since whiskeys, scotches, etc. just don't tickle my fancy. It's overwhelmingly rich, and you take your time with it. Some insist that a Swisher sweet is a cigar, but that's like saying a Jello shot is a rested tequila. It's a connoiseur's treat, and not approaching it with the respect that it demands seems almost a sacrelige to me.
On the other hand, you have your friendly old pipe. It's your favorite wine. You can dress it up and have a pretty glass of it with a nice, expensive dinner. Or you can pour it in a tumbler and play poker with it in one hand, and five cards that amount to nothing in your other. It's not strong enough to make you wince like a hard liquor, but still has more of a punch than those half-assed beer-based "wine coolers" (i.e. the common cigarette).

That's my take on the opinion that is prevelant in this thread. Pipes are both more convenient, and more of a hassle. In the long run, they are cheaper than cigarettes and cigars, and to be honest, there's nothing quite like standing in front of a cop and tapping out your pipe into the grass as he stares in indignation, then explaining that the contents of your pipe are the best fertilzer that grass has seen in years when he whips out his ticket pad. *grin*


----------



## Syekick

mr.c said:


> wadya get?


I can never resist replying to the above line.....

"I didn't get nothing. I had to pay 50 dollars and pick up the garbage."

Arlo Guthrie - Alice's Restaurant


----------



## Danbreeze

Since I am not the richest individual at this stage in my life, a pipe is very ideal. I picked up a corncob and an oz of tobacco for $6, and I am good for a while. Cigars, at least the ones that I like, can be costly.


----------



## hamncheese

Seriously. I can't believe how cheap you can get by smoking pipes. You pick up a couple estates, and some nice baccy... You're good for a couple months for less than a box of cigars.


----------



## EvanS

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Seriously. I can't believe how cheap you can get by smoking pipes. You pick up a couple estates, and some nice baccy... You're good for a couple months for less than a box of cigars.


true, true - but to finish that perspective.....

...the box of cigars gives 20-25 smokes...each 30 - 90 minutes , depending. The couple of months with the pipe could easily be several luxurious bowls per day...each taking between 30 - 60 minutes AND relightable with no detrimental effects to flavor.

now we're getting somewhere p


----------



## Don Fernando

As cheap as pipes are, in comparison .. as many different outlets their are in pipe 'baccy .... as much as I love my briars ...

... they just don't see the light of day in this summer heat. I dunno what it is that makes a pipe sound better to me in the colder months, and a cigar sound better in the warmer months, .. but that seems to be the case. I've not touched a pipe in a couple of months now, but the stogies have been my summer mainstay.


----------



## hamncheese

EvanS said:


> true, true - but to finish that perspective.....
> 
> ...the box of cigars gives 20-25 smokes...each 30 - 90 minutes , depending. The couple of months with the pipe could easily be several luxurious bowls per day...each taking between 30 - 60 minutes AND relightable with no detrimental effects to flavor.
> 
> now we're getting somewhere p


You also don't generally get bad bowls every couple of times... and the draw is usually a little more consistent


----------



## Danbreeze

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> You also don't generally get bad bowls every couple of times... and the draw is usually a little more consistent


Not to mention avoiding that "I need help-Is this real or fake pipe tobacco thread"!


----------



## EvanS

Danbreeze said:


> Not to mention avoiding that "I need help-Is this real or fake pipe tobacco thread"!


AND if your tobacco tin has a 1/16" hole all the way thru, you can be pretty sure it's because of a nail, not a beetle :cb


----------



## kheffelf

monsoon said:


> As cheap as pipes are, in comparison .. as many different outlets their are in pipe 'baccy .... as much as I love my briars ...
> 
> ... they just don't see the light of day in this summer heat. I dunno what it is that makes a pipe sound better to me in the colder months, and a cigar sound better in the warmer months, .. but that seems to be the case. I've not touched a pipe in a couple of months now, but the stogies have been my summer mainstay.


I'm with you, I haven't smoked my pipes this much this summer. Every once in awhile I have a bowl but for some reason I prefer a cigar during the summer.


----------



## IHT

_IHT writes down his growing list of blasphemers... "kheffelf; monsoon"_


----------



## Arizona

I love the pipe, I'm on a budget too, so I know this is the clear winner anyway. But I love my old friend the Pipe. Some I've had for 25 years and there's something about that. Memories I guess?

Tobacco for the pipe is FAR less expensive than smoking good cigars and I don't mind the ritual of tamping and lighting the pipe, so for me it just fits i guess.


----------



## lincolnprins

Until I read this thread, I had never even considered smoking a pipe. (I love a good cigar though) Now though I am going to look into it and find me a good pipe and find some decent tobacco and give it a shot. I never knew so many people still smoked pipes. I am excited to get into it.​


----------



## Mister Moo

IHT said:


> _IHT writes down his growing list of blasphemers... "kheffelf; monsoon"_


Don't forget the Arlo-quoter for your list:


syekick said:


> I can never resist replying to the above line..... "I didn't get nothing. I had to pay 50 dollars and pick up the garbage." Arlo Guthrie - Alice's Restaurant


Syekick's a hippie.


----------



## Mister Moo

lincolnprins said:


> I never knew so many people still smoked pipes.


They don't let us out much anymore. 

Piping is a little more disciplined the cigar'ing and the meditatitive aspect of pipe smokng is something more than my imagination.

Basically a cigar is a one or no-hands operation outdoors or in the vehicle whereas a pipe is often a two handed deal for most of us (or even three for the more fortunate); and newer pipes in the outdoors wind can be problematic. This is not to say pipes don't work outdoors, in the car or in public places but they are higher manual dexterity/eye hand coordination than cigars.

Something about a pipe makes me want to sit down and really enjoy the process, the hardware and the tobak nuances. Granted, I like to meditate over a cigar too, but it is less demanding than a pipe to get the most out of it.

If you make the effort to dig into the pipe gig I doubt you'll be disappointed. p


----------



## davemo

Mr. Pink said:


> I got into stogies back in the boom. I put 'em down for a long time and got rebitten by the bug a few years ago. Since then, I've amassed a decent selection in several humidors. I still enjoy them. Recenty I started smoking a pipe. Wanted one nice one - now have three - and realize I'm on a new slope altogether. Question: in your opinion, where does the pipe win or lose when stacked against cigars?


I don't know that I really have a preference between the two. I smoke my pipe more often than cigars, but I find that when I want to smoke with others or to celebrate something, I light a cigar. Especially because I don't want to risk breaking any of my pipes by taking them somewhere with me (not that the $30 Savenelli would be a huge loss, but I'm a poor/cheap college student). That last bit is also why I like smoking a pipe more often. The tobacco is so much cheaper that it has replaced buying mediocre but cheap cigars for me.


----------



## Big T

I love both as well. The only other point I'll add is that I don't have to worry about customs inspections when I order my pipe tobacco online.


----------



## Radagascar

Now I've had very little experience with both but I just like the pipe more because of the flavor and higher quality smoke that I get(that's how it seems at least). Getting a pipe lit and ready to go is more than half the battle and a lot more difficult than lighting a cigar, but the flavor and reward I enjoy more than cigars. I get an added sense of pride an accomplishment if I can keep my pipe lit for more than 5 puffs. :dr


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Well, shit... I guess I'm another person for whom pipe smoking has ruined their taste for cigars. A week ago I purchased an Auturo Fuente Gran Reserva, and I hated it (I've always very much enjoyed them before). A few days ago the Iwan Ries tobacco company gave me a free Romeo y Julieta Churchill, I hated it. I thought to myself, well... perhaps these cigars have been improperly aged or handled, or, perhaps, that something I ate prior to smoking them had not mixed properly with the taste of the cigar, for, each time, they tasted both acrid and bitter. Well, now I know this is not the case. Earlier today I bought and smoked a Padron 1964 Anniversary Series cigar; precisely it was #215477 of the produced stock. This cigar is one of the highest ranked, 'non-habana' cigars that one can purchase. I hated it. Something about both the lack of complexity of the smoke compared to my favorite pipe blends, and, the tobacco of the cigar commingling with my saliva, that produced a most revolting sensation. The last three cigars that I have smoked, I've had to put out before, or shortly after, reaching the half-way point. I'm truly glad that I don't have any expensive boxes aging in a humidor!


----------



## Mister Moo

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> ...The last three cigars that I have smoked, I've had to put out before, or shortly after, reaching the half-way point.


I always hold out the hope that the drama will begin in the next half-, third- or puff. :ss


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

That's probably my mistake. It's just that the taste became so overwhelmingly disappointing, that is to say, revolting, that I had to put it out. The next time that I fancy a cigar, I'll just light a bowl of Pease's Robusto. :tu


----------

